# Mouse/Rodent Safe Wood Treatments



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I want to make some custom wooden vivs that fit my shelves exactly, but what can I treat the wood with to make it last longer? I'll be meshing the outside of the structure so if they decide to chew through they won't get out.

Something to stop the pee soaking in to much. Also, what type of adhesives are mouse safe?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

wood that is kept dry will last forever. You can give the inside of the wooden box a coat of cheap emulsion paint that will prevent any soaking in. Why mesh the outside of the boxes ? use a reasonable wood i.e. 12 mil WBP ply and it will last years- a bit of wood filler if the mice get excited. 
I have one untreated mouse box in my shed that I know is 35 years old, in full use.


----------

